# ID cards



## Lisa2804 (Apr 19, 2019)

Good morning 
So I wanted a little advice on Identity cards basically where do I get one from. 
Zach is 16 and he’s out and about with his mates all the time his diabetes hasn’t stopped him which is great but as he’s newly diagnosed and everything is still fairly new to us it scares me to death. All his mates know what to do if he needs help but it’s when he’s alone. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks - Lisa 
Happy Easter


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Apr 19, 2019)

We went with medalert dog tags and a silicone bracelet thing which my daughter can choose which to wear when. You can order them online. The main thing is to be able to identify him as type 1 diabetic (I’m presuming he’s type 1) and if he carries a wallet all the time then you can just print out his medical details and pop them in there too. If he has an iPhone there’s an option to put medical info on the emergency option including your contact details (android phones probably have the same option but I don’t know how to do that). Emergency responders know where to look for info the advantage of the medalert stuff is it’s visible for Joe public to spot and call for help.


----------



## KARNAK (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi @Lisa2804, you can also ask his diabetes team for a passport. Its not very big but will unfold and all his details are inside, you have to write in his details but it is easy enough to complete. A wrist band is a good idea DUK online shop sells them, hope this helps?


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 19, 2019)

If you google "ice bands" or something like that loads of sites come up, you can get all sorts of bands and bracelets, plain ones, pretty jewellery type ones, rubber ones in all sorts of gaudy colours etc etc.  Some have standard text printed on them, others you can get engraved with whatever text you like.  Also Amazon do quite a lot of stuff, I just searched "diabetes ID card" on there and it came up wth all sorts of cards and bands.

For my daughter a while ago we got her a pink rubber band with a metal tag in the middle which allowed four lines of text of your choosing; we got it engraved with her name, type 1 diabetes, on insulin pump, and my mobile number.  I think it cost £22 from www.iceid.co.uk.  Worked great for a while but she won't wear it any more because she says it makes her itch; I think she's got it attached to a bag somewhere.  Another time we got a recommendation from Amazon for a set of ID cards for about £5; it contains a credit card sized one on which you can fill in all the medical details plus name and phone number (type 1 diabetes is printed on it anyway), she keeps that one in her wallet and then there are two key ring fobs which have just enough room for her name and my phone number on one side and "type one diabetes - see card in wallet for further information" or something like that is printed on the other side.  She keeps one of those permanently attached to her school bag, I'm not sure where the other one is!

I don't see the point of using services like MedicID or whatever it's called, where you have to pay a fee each year for them to retain the information, just pay once to have it all put on the card or band and have done with it, then the information is there to see for anyone who needs it!


----------

